
ICE Partners with Amazon, 3M to Identify Counterfeit Coronavirus Gear - t23
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ice-partners-with-amazon-3m-to-identify-counterfeit-coronavirus-gear-11588696348
======
scollet
Isn't this a job for other three-letters like the FDA or FTC?

~~~
Libeste
Nope. It's literally the C in ICE.

The FDA and FTC have their own jobs to do related to the matter, but this part
is what the ICE has been doing for ages.

~~~
scollet
Are these counterfits imported?

